
The Abomination of Ebooks: They Price People Out of Reading - jnazario
http://www.wired.com/opinion/2013/10/how-ebook-pricing-hurts-us-in-more-ways-than-you-think
======
david927
I have a Kindle and have never paid for a book. There is (sadly) very little
in the way of great literature that hasn't had its copyright already expire.

~~~
snogglethorpe
+1 for that... and you don't even need to go to extra trouble, there's a huge
number of free Kindle editions of classic books on Amazon itself (just normal
Amazon books with a price of zero), so you can take advantage of Amazon's very
convenient infrastructure for finding them and getting them easily onto your
Kindle. Often there's a choice too, with some versions of a work free (long
out of copyright etc), other versions not (more recent translations, etc), and
even the non-free versions of classics often fairly cheap, as they're not
recent.

... and of course if you go to a bit more trouble, there's a huge choice from
places like Project Gutenberg.

------
r0muald
It's strange how the author gives for granted that ebooks have DRM, so the
piece ends up attacking all ebooks and not DRM (not mentioned at all).

~~~
jnazario
i didn't think that was the focus on the piece but rather the collusion in
pricing (as found in the anti-trust court decision on this point with apple).
while i have a home library that's bursting at the seams, i buy physical books
because they're cheaper. if i could get a used ebook for one cent, i would.

------
greenyoda
Posted four days ago (53 comments):

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6482382](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6482382)

